# Nazjatar



## Quadun (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo Community,

wie ihr ja schon sicher mitbekommen habt, werde ich demnächst (wenn internet anschluss besteht) wieder auf nazjatar anfangen. 
Nun richte ich mein Wort an die Gilden auf Nazjatar ! Welche Klassen werden denn drzeit so gesucht mal abgesehen von heilern und Tanks :-) ? Hab ich als DD noch eine chance ne Gilde zu finden ?
Ich hab derzeit auch 2 85er bzw 1 84er der kurz vor 85 ist ( Druide (Tank/Heiler) 85, Magier 85 (Frost/Feuer) u. ein Priester 84 (Shadow/Holy) ! Wohlgemerkt sind die alle auf Horde und da bleib ich auch

Meine Überlegen ist das ich mir entweder nen Schurke, Hexenmeister oder Hunter evtl nen DK mache, aber kann mich nicht so richtig entscheiden. Hilfreiche Tipps sind gerne willkommen  ! Ihr konnt mich auch gerne über ICQ anschreiben (172-773-262).

Mfg

Quadun

P.S. Hab noch nen kleinen Paladin


----------



## Vaishyana (19. Mai 2012)

Versuchs doch mal im entsprechenden Realmforum *klick*


----------

